# 90 days post op



## MFaulkner (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, I need a little help, I know that 90 days post op claims will not be paid for they are included in the 90 global period and considered part of the package, however my administator wants up to send them and receive the denial just to have record of it and just so that we don't miss for say the 91st day. I am not sure if this is consider legal or not, My question therefore is, is it ok to bill to get the denial even in the 90 day post op or is it illegal to bill til the 91st day?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 11, 2011)

Meg1371 said:


> ok, I need a little help, I know that 90 days post op claims will not be paid for they are included in the 90 global period and considered part of the package, however my administator wants up to send them and receive the denial just to have record of it and just so that we don't miss for say the 91st day. I am not sure if this is consider legal or not, My question therefore is, is it ok to bill to get the denial even in the 90 day post op or is it illegal to bill til the 91st day?



Meg,
 We keep track of the 90 day global charges by using the cpt code 99024. You do not actually send a bill. I personally would not send a claim out knowing we are not suppose to be billing for these days. This will raise a red flag.


----------



## dimmitta (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with Theresa! We too track globals with cpt code 99024, and I believe that billing for these post-op days when you know you are in global would be unethical and would definitely raise a red flag.


----------

